# Stromwandler (0-20mA) an LOGO 0BA6??



## AUMA (4 August 2014)

Hallo Leute,

ich möchte ein Signal von meinem Stromwandler (0-20mA) an meine LOGO 0BA6 anschliessen, sodass ich mit dem Signal intern weiter programmieren kann (Schwellwertschalter usw.) Ich habe schon einiges im Internet recherchiert, aber nichts hilfreiches gefunden. Hab leider keine Ahnung wie ich den anschliessen muss. 

Danke für eure Hilfe

LG AUMA


----------



## weißnix_ (4 August 2014)

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, hat die LOGO 0BA6 0...10V Eingänge.
Einen Stromtransmitter 0...20mA anzuschließen ist mithin einfach: +I vom Sensor an V+ der Logo. Von V+ nach GND an der Logo einen Widerstand von 500Ohm.
Über dem Widerstand sollten dann also bei 20mA 10V abfallen.
Achtung: Bürde des Transmitters beachten. Ist die kleiner als 500 Ohm, dann entsprechend Widerstand anpassen.
U/I=R

+24V
 I
 I
 L_____o Transmitter
 ______o Out Transmitter
I
I
L______o LOGO AIN
I
O
O  500 Ohm    / 0.25W
O
I
I
o  GND


Edit: Der nächste gebräuchliche Standardwert ist 470Ohm. Entweder entsprechend umrechnen oder 2 1kOhm parallel schalten.


----------



## 190B (4 August 2014)

Oder sich das LOGO! Erweiterungsmodul AM2 zulegen. Es hat 2 analoge Eingänge, die entweder 0-10V oder 0/4-20mA verarbeiten können.


----------



## AUMA (5 August 2014)

sollte eigentlich mit meiner 0BA6 gehen...und laut Software hat die 0-20mA Eingänge.

 @ weißnix_ ich check nicht ganz was du meinst. 
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen 25124

	

		
			
		

		
	
 Hier mein Stromwandler, welchen ich direkt auf das Basismodul anschliessen möchte, 
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen 25125

	

		
			
		

		
	
 sodass ich das Signal verarbeiten kann (Digitalausgänge mittels Schwellwertschalter schalten) und zusätzlich unverändert über den Analogausgang 0-20mA des AM2 AQ Moduls rausbringen kann.

 Danke für eure raschen Antworten

AUMA


----------



## knabi (5 August 2014)

@Auma: Deine Anhänge sind ungültig - können nicht geöffnet werden.
Die 0BA6 hat keine 0-20mA Eingänge. Die Einstellungen gelten - wie schon 190B gesagt hat - nur für ein Erweiterungsmodul AM2.
Ansonsten den Beitrag von weißnix beachten - da ist alles gesagt...

Gruß

Holger


----------



## AUMA (5 August 2014)

knabi schrieb:


> @Auma: Deine Anhänge sind ungültig - können nicht geöffnet werden.
> Die 0BA6 hat keine 0-20mA Eingänge. Die Einstellungen gelten - wie schon 190B gesagt hat - nur für ein Erweiterungsmodul AM2.
> Ansonsten den Beitrag von weißnix beachten - da ist alles gesagt...
> 
> ...





hm ok habs nochmals versucht... hab so das Gefühl das meine LOGO keine Analogeingänge hat :/


----------



## knabi (5 August 2014)

Nee, das ist eine 230V-Variante, die hat keine Analogeingänge...


----------



## AUMA (5 August 2014)

knabi schrieb:


> Nee, das ist eine 230V-Variante, die hat keine Analogeingänge...



hab ich mir schon gedacht und diese hier?


----------



## rheumakay (5 August 2014)

die hat auch keine (8Digitaleingänge - 4 Relaisausgänge)

siehe:
https://support.automation.siemens....&lang=de&objid=6ED1052-2HB00-0BA6&caller=view


----------



## rheumakay (5 August 2014)

sowas benötigst du z.B.(allerdings halt mit Spannungsanalogeingängen !)

https://support.automation.siemens....&lang=de&objid=6ED1052-2HB00-0BA6&caller=view

6ED1052-2CC01-0BA6

LOGO! 24CO, 8DE(4AE)/4DA, 200 BLOECKE

sonst halt mit Erweiterungsmodul - Stromeingang (wie 190B schon geschrieben hat)


----------



## AUMA (5 August 2014)

ok danke Leute, es ist wohl empfehlenswerter nur das Erweiterungsmodul AM2 zu kaufe, da das Modul direkt 0-20mA lesen kann, oder?


----------



## knabi (5 August 2014)

...und ist auch noch preiswerter, als eine neue LOGO! zu kaufen!


----------



## AUMA (5 August 2014)

also kauf mir das AM2 Modul...dann sollte ich ohne Probleme mein Steuerungsmodul das AM2 erkennen und hier mein Programm funktionieren


----------



## knabi (5 August 2014)

Ja, aber Du mußt dann die Analog-Eingänge auf AI1 und AI2 ändern, da das Grundmodul keine AIs hat.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## AUMA (5 August 2014)

knabi schrieb:


> Ja, aber Du mußt dann die Analog-Eingänge auf AI1 und AI2 ändern, da das Grundmodul keine AIs hat.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Holger



top! danke


----------

